# Wimple Piranha (catoprion Mento)



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

So a LFS near my house has one for sale. It looks amazing with it's huge jaw, but the asking price is 80$ for a 3'' fish....
I had never seen one before... pretty rare up here !
I've got a 30 gallon breeder running at the moment with some breeding convicts... The wimple could be housed in there..

But is 80$ expensive for this ''fake'' piranha... ????


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

$80 is high for a 3" one.

Aquascape has 3"ers for $30


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i agree at 80 i would pass.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Everything from the _Serrasalmus_ genus is a "fake piranha" as well.

The only "true" piranha are the _Pygocentrus_ genus.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

I agree wimples are not fake piranhas ... have a near dna match neat lol guys... but 80 is way to high


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If you've never seen one before, it's not like you can shop around for a better price and if you ordered one, it would be well over $80 after shipping, so if you want the fish, get it. I would have no problem paying a little more for a fish that I want, especially when I know I probably won't see another for awhile.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

But that's a good point too


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> If you've never seen one before, it's not like you can shop around for a better price and if you ordered one, it would be well over $80 after shipping, so if you want the fish, get it. I would have no problem paying a little more for a fish that I want, especially when I know I probably won't see another for awhile.


 Im with Joe. You can't compare the prices at stores in 2 differnt areas and countries even. You have to compare it to your options, Unless you want a couple hundred bucks in other fish having one shipped to you would probably run you more then 80$, It is a bit steep in price but if its your only option then you either pay a bit extra for it or not. You could check other lfs and see if they can special order you one though as it may be cheaper.

Personally i wouldnt pay 80$ for a wimple but if i found a fish that i've wanted for a while and could never find i'd gladly pay over what it may be worth just to get it as it could be a while before you have another chance at one. For a wimple id probably pay up to 50$. You could also try to negotiate the price if its that kind of store (ie not a chain store)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

I would pick it up for sure. You said yourself, its rare in your area, well that comes at a cost.

Post pics if you get it


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Everything from the _Serrasalmus_ genus is a "fake piranha" as well.
> 
> The only "true" piranha are the _Pygocentrus_ genus.


Exactly.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

sh*t they're rare everywhere. 80$ is a little high but you can see the fish 1st hand plus you can take it home right then & there.no wondering if it'll arrive alive ect. If one showed up here for 80$ & it looked nice, I'd buy it up in a minute.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Buy it but see if they will do 50 or 60 and if they dont budge then give them the 80.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

That was a good thing about Jungleboogie. Somehow they always had wimples($7 @ 1") and small cariba.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Actually i seem to recall its all of four groups that are considered "True Piranha's", Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus, Pristobrycon, and Pygopristis


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pygocentrus Cariba
Pygocentrus Nattereri
Pygocentrus Piraya
Pygocentrus Palometa


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I say buy it Mat, but keep your cons in the 30 breeder and buy one of my 40g setups


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Pygocentrus Cariba
> Pygocentrus Nattereri
> Pygocentrus Piraya
> Pygocentrus Palometa


All books i own and numerous online sources states the genuses Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus, Pristobrycon, and Pygopristis as all True Piranha's.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Alexraptor said:


> Pygocentrus Cariba
> Pygocentrus Nattereri
> Pygocentrus Piraya
> Pygocentrus Palometa


All books i own and numerous online sources states the genuses Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus, Pristobrycon, and Pygopristis as all True Piranha's.
[/quote]

Can't go by the books.
I've never found a book yet that impressed me with it's accuracies.

True piranhas = _Pygocentrus_ only.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Pygocentrus Cariba
> Pygocentrus Nattereri
> Pygocentrus Piraya
> Pygocentrus Palometa


All books i own and numerous online sources states the genuses Serrasalmus, Pygocentrus, Pristobrycon, and Pygopristis as all True Piranha's.
[/quote]

*Can't go by the books.
I've never found a book yet that impressed me with it's accuracies.
*
True piranhas = _Pygocentrus_ only.
[/quote]

thats agreed


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Well, i didn't want to restart the debate over what is a ''true'' piranha... It's been talked a lot in other sections of this forum.

As for the little wimple....... well, it's in my tank !!!!








My GF was with me at the store yesterday when i saw him. She saw how much i found that fish to be cool looking and all... She wanted to make me a surprise so she went to the store and bought it while i was at work... Damn, I love her !!









I'll replant the tank and post some pics of this new fish pretty soon !!!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Well, i didn't want to restart the debate over what is a ''true'' piranha... It's been talked a lot in other sections of this forum.
> 
> As for the little wimple....... well, it's in my tank !!!!
> 
> ...


There really isn't a debate about this.
The facts are the facts... some people just seem to want to argue about them.

I know what you mean though, it's weird to start a thread and have people argueing in it.









Glad to hear you got the fish... I love that genus.

Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

now thats a great GF lol i trust you will be posting pics of her as well...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> Well, i didn't want to restart the debate over what is a ''true'' piranha... It's been talked a lot in other sections of this forum.
> 
> As for the little wimple....... well, it's in my tank !!!!
> 
> ...


I'm going to copy your post and email it to my fiance. She's been pressuring me the other direction. She didn't like it the other day when I surprised her with a 40g breeder tank for the basement, LOL.

Actually my girl is supportive, she just doesn't like it when she see's how much I spend on the setups


----------

